# Women's Only Weekend photos



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

OK, so I finally got my pictures back and had a chance to scan some in... yes, I still do the 35mm thing.

From Saturday:

1. We gather behind Snow Summit lodge for announcements before going to our clinics.
2. Downhill Insturctors
3. Joy shows us how to take the corner.
4. Advanced DH clinic.
5. Big Bear Lake

but wait, there's more...


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

*more photos*

6. Barbara with the ice pack on the knees.
7. Donna (R) and a friend. Donna rescued me from the plight of having to take an ambulance or walk to the hospital by driving me, and then WAITED for 2 hours while I found out there were no broken bones. I had never met her prior to that moment in the first aid station. Donna, you are golden.
8. Trail Angels

From Sunday
9. Beginnning of the XC races
10. XC riders


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

*more photos*

still more photos...

11. XC race - ages 14 and under!
12. Obstacle course shenanigans
13. Obstacle course 
14. Obstacle course
15. Obstacle course


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

*last of the photos*

16. Obstacle course

I wish so much I had done the obstacle course BEFORE I got injured... It looked so cool! Oh, well. Had I been able to ride, you wouldn't be seeing most of these photos.

Hope you enjoy them. 

-sunny


----------



## The Berryman (Mar 19, 2004)

How very cool.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

What a fun looking weekend. Thanks for sharing the pics.

I love the ice on the knees pic


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm so jealous! Looks like fun!


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*Hey Sunny!*

Nice pictures. How's your shoulder? My ankle is finally getting to where I can trust it again. I was glad to be able to help. It redeemed the fact that I blew out my ankle and couldn't ride for the rest of the weekend! (Not to mention the following 2 weeks. ) Are you back in the saddle again? Hope you are doing great.

Donna



sunnyracegirl said:


> 6. Barbara with the ice pack on the knees.
> 7. Donna (R) and a friend. Donna rescued me from the plight of having to take an ambulance or walk to the hospital by driving me, and then WAITED for 2 hours while I found out there were no broken bones. I had never met her prior to that moment in the first aid station. Donna, you are golden.
> 8. Trail Angels
> 
> ...


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

*Hey Donna!*



Mtnbikenmama said:


> Nice pictures. How's your shoulder? My ankle is finally getting to where I can trust it again. I was glad to be able to help. It redeemed the fact that I blew out my ankle and couldn't ride for the rest of the weekend! (Not to mention the following 2 weeks. ) Are you back in the saddle again? Hope you are doing great.
> 
> Donna


Hey there!

Glad to hear the ankle is better.  It's great to be able to get out and ride again.

I'm doing really well. I've rested and slowly come back to riding. I've seen a phys therapist to help work out the kinks, get back the range of motion, and break up the scar tissue. The shoulder's about 88% back. It's mainly the scar tissue I need to work on at this point.

I'll be racing at the Am Cup next weekend - but I'm not out to set any records (and I won't hesitate to walk any sections I'm not completely comfortable with).

I was at Big Bear today for the 12-hr DH race (as a spectator!). Mid-day they stopped the race for almost 2 hours because of severe thunderstorms.  It was beautiful! I love the rain (now that I live in SoCal and never see it...)

All the best,
laura


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*Glad to hear,*

That you're healing up! Good luck in the race next weekend! & God Bless.


----------



## downhilldoll (Jul 7, 2004)

*Yea Rain !!!!!!*

look forword to seeing you next weekend. will be up to BB late thurs. will play all day fri. and race Sat.  then thought we might do a xc ride sun. before we head home.
a couple of my students ( from wow) are going to do their first race.
glad to hear the shoulder is feeling better.  
lis


----------



## Shrimp (Aug 1, 2004)

downhilldoll said:


> look forword to seeing you next weekend. will be up to BB late thurs. will play all day fri. and race Sat.  then thought we might do a xc ride sun. before we head home.
> a couple of my students ( from wow) are going to do their first race.
> glad to hear the shoulder is feeling better.
> lis


Hey Lis! I finally wandered over here to this forum......  
The dirt was great up in BB after the rain!  
I won't be up for the race this weekend so I hope that all of you have a good time and good luck with your race!
Laura glad to hear you are healing up, hope I get to ride with you when you are all better. 

--Heather


----------



## downhilldoll (Jul 7, 2004)

Shrimp said:


> Hey Lis! I finally wandered over here to this forum......
> The dirt was great up in BB after the rain!
> I won't be up for the race this weekend so I hope that all of you have a good time and good luck with your race!
> Laura glad to hear you are healing up, hope I get to ride with you when you are all better.
> ...


great to hear from ya!
did you race at the 12hr. in BB?
i am looking forward to taking cheryl down the mountain on fri.
im so proud of you guy's
did you take any pictures up there?? post them 
lis


----------



## Shrimp (Aug 1, 2004)

downhilldoll said:


> did you race at the 12hr. in BB?
> did you take any pictures up there?? post them
> lis


I did not do the 12 hour race because I had to vote between that and visiting Angela up in Tahoe this weekend....I picked Tahoe (it will be my first time up in Northern California). 

Cheryl and I only took a few pictures while we were up there for the whole week...unfortunately none of Cheryl riding 

Pic of me and Cheryl









Pic of me riding









And all the photos that Orven took from the WOW are under the gallery in Big Bear>Events ...any of the ones taken by Ozzer. If any one sees one that they want a full resolution shot of they can contact me and I will send it to them.


----------



## downhilldoll (Jul 7, 2004)

*have fun shrimp*

say a hello to Angela for me. how is her leg?
are you riding up there at all?
lis
p.s. great pics


----------



## Shrimp (Aug 1, 2004)

downhilldoll said:


> say a hello to Angela for me. how is her leg?
> are you riding up there at all?
> lis
> p.s. great pics


She ended up with 5 staples that she got removed at the end of July, she has not been on her DH bike since WOW, but we are going to be riding at Northstar this weekend so she will be riding it then. I'll let her know you said hello.


----------

